# Wheel Bearing help



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Wheel Bearing help* - I tried the salt forum maybe the freshwater will have other ideas to help.

Looking for some advice on wheel bearings. My bearings were replaced about 5yrs ago and now I would like to change these out for new. I checked Kapt Kirks marine but they wanted about $300 to change bearings and seals. Yes, I can change these. Been there done that but the bearing race is a real pain to get out the hub. Bearings and races must be changed to do it right.

This is a 2005 kenner boat trailer.

Here is the question, do any of you just buy the entire bearing assy for about $40 and just replace it? Is it as good as the factory Hub already on the boat? The pic is of a bearing assy I purchased about 3yrs ago to use in case a bearing goes out on the road. With this assy - 20min and I am back on the road again. Good for emergency but what about changing and using daily? 
Attached Images


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Karl, I keep a spare hub and tools in my truck all the time, though I've never had install one. I've had my bearings replaced by Odom Trailer up in Conroe and they were fair at about $150.00. http://www.odomtrailer.com/


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I never bother packing and pounding bearings anymore. Every three years I go to my local True Value and buy the entire hub assembly and lug nuts. Fresh and saltwater all year round from Anahuac to Livingston, West Bay to Somerville. Never had a problem. Tires and hub assemblies, every three years keeps me off the shoulder of the road.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I had the same problem and didn't want to fool with it and just replaced the hubs. 

Pretty good but expensive at tractor supply

T/D


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, that is what I wanted to hear if anyone else was just replacing the hubs and walk away.

The one is the pic above is my spare to carry in the truck.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Seems like the kit should stay home. If anything carry a complete hub for roadside I would think. I have never carried one myself but would be a good idea if you have the tools to do it as well. I have tandem axles so I would have to remove the tire and ratchet strap it up to get home.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I had to replace a spindle anyway, so I bit the bullet and bought an assembled axle with Vault hubs.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Fishinganimal - that kit is exactly what I need and matches the bearings I show in my manual. It would turn a very bad day broken down on the hwy to a 20min change out and on the road again. Have tools....,That is why I keep in my truck. But.......... will buying a whole new hub and changing take every day use ....last 5 years like the ones from the factory on the trailer. I think several have given me the answer these are reliable.
If you don't have a spare hub for $40 - you need a spare hub.

Not enough Beer in the world can turn a broke down trailer on the hwy into a good day.... It think Teddy Roosevelt said that


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Go to Odem Trailer in Conroe. Reasonable, fast and courteous service for my boat trailer. Definitely not marina prices or 2 week wait time. I picked mine up next day. Checked seals, replaced bad ones on one wheel, re-lubed both, got spare seals, bearings, lube, etc. Bit more than $80.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

dunedawg said:


> I had to replace a spindle anyway, so I bit the bullet and bought an assembled axle with Vault hubs.


Interesting this would pop up, as I was just discussing my "Vault Hubs" on my new tandem axle, with a fellow 2 Cooler, just yesterday! Did some digging, on this Hybrid System ......... http://www.pacifictrailers.com/The-VAULT-Hybrid-Lubrication-System/


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

You can get the entire hub at Husky's Trailer on I45 at Little York. The hub comes with races installed, bearings, seal, lug nuts, and dust cover for about $30 each. You have to use the old castle nut, washer and cotter pin.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Captain Marty said:


> You can get the entire hub at Husky's Trailer on I45 at Little York. The hub comes with races installed, bearings, seal, lug nuts, and dust cover for about $30 each. You have to use the old castle nut, washer and cotter pin.


I like that Husky's store, and more than their next door neighbor competition.

Are the parts in that kit of high quality? That seems unbelievably cheap somehow.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I posted a reply to your question on the other forum but I'll give you a little more info on this one. I once spent several days observing truck axles being disassembled and inspecting the bearings because one had become disengaged letting the wheel roll across the road and killing the oncoming driver. Needless to say, that involved a lawsuit and all bearing manufacturers were included. The net result was that every bearing failure was of Chinese manufacture. I have seen so many failures of Chinese bearings that I wouldn't put one on a kids wagon. Some are of fairly decent quality but none are the quality of American made (our lab has tested thousands). Some are of such poor quality that they won't even fit in the hub. If you are willing to take the chance of having a wheel coming off and injuring or killing someone, twisting an axle and having to leave your boat on the side of the road just to save a few bucks then more power to you. Quality bearings and reasonable maintenance will solve your problems. Please don't come back and tell me that you have been running Chinese bearings for X years without a problem - some will but are you willing to take that chance?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Viking48 said:


> I posted a reply to your question on the other forum but I'll give you a little more info on this one. I once spent several days observing truck axles being disassembled and inspecting the bearings because one had become disengaged letting the wheel roll across the road and killing the oncoming driver. Needless to say, that involved a lawsuit and all bearing manufacturers were included. The net result was that every bearing failure was of Chinese manufacture. I have seen so many failures of Chinese bearings that I wouldn't put one on a kids wagon. Some are of fairly decent quality but none are the quality of American made (our lab has tested thousands). Some are of such poor quality that they won't even fit in the hub. If you are willing to take the chance of having a wheel coming off and injuring or killing someone, twisting an axle and having to leave your boat on the side of the road just to save a few bucks then more power to you. Quality bearings and reasonable maintenance will solve your problems. Please don't come back and tell me that you have been running Chinese bearings for X years without a problem - some will but are you willing to take that chance?


Funny, I remember my dad liking to buy Timken bearings from the auto place while working on our cars.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Timken is making bearings in China as well. Hopefully better than the average China stuff. Not sure about SKF. 
Check an industrial supply like Applied Industrial Technologies or Grainger.
Some vendors through Amazon claim their Timkens are US.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

All on my trailer is original and have had no problems....knock on wood!
That is why I am asking the questions. A lot of good advice here.
Thanks!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Funny, I remember my dad liking to buy Timken bearings from the auto place while working on our cars.


Timken has always had an excellent reputation in the tapered roller bearing market. Not so sure about now.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

redexpress said:


> Timken is making bearings in China as well. Hopefully better than the average China stuff. Not sure about SKF.
> Check an industrial supply like Applied Industrial Technologies or Grainger.
> Some vendors through Amazon claim their Timkens are US.


I've been retired for a few years now so i haven't stayed in touch as closely. I've heard of problems with the Chinese Timkens but have nothing to substantiate it. SKF made very few bearings in the US. I used to love it when a distributor or end user would tell me that SKF was a domestic manufacturer and I would ask him to take a walk through his warehouse with me. Most never realized that the vast majority of their bearings were made in foreign countries


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been retired a few years myself. We used almost exclusively Timken tapered roller bearings in gearbox applications. I don't recall seeing any of those of foreign manufacture. Maybe, I just didn't see it. Same with radial ball bearings...almost all SKF/MRC, the preferred vendor. I may have seen a few from Germany or Austria, never China. China would have raised some big red flags. Vendor would have gotten a phone call on that. If the vendor had Chinese SKF/MRC bearings, they were selling them to someone else, not us. 
Major international English/Dutch oil company.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

redexpress said:


> I've been retired a few years myself. We used almost exclusively Timken tapered roller bearings in gearbox applications. I don't recall seeing any of those of foreign manufacture. Maybe, I just didn't see it. Same with radial ball bearings...almost all SKF/MRC, the preferred vendor. I may have seen a few from Germany or Austria, never China. China would have raised some big red flags. Vendor would have gotten a phone call on that. If the vendor had Chinese SKF/MRC bearings, they were selling them to someone else, not us.
> Major international English/Dutch oil company.


I don't know that SKF ever made bearings in China but a lot did come from India, Mexico and many other countries around the world. Even made in those countries their quality has always been good. The tapered roller bearing market has been taken over by China - more in the trailer industry than industrial service due to price. You can bet that most times when you pass a tractor trailer rig it will be equipped with Chinese bearings which is why you will never see me driving alongside a big rig.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 25, 2008)

Vault hubs are really good. If you get their axle assembly with their hubs, you can get a 10 year ( unlimited mileage) warranty. 

Otherwise, carry an extra hub. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

